# Forum Argomenti di discussione Altri argomenti  Programma schedario clienti

## TheGuardian

Cari colleghi qualcuno di voi usa programmi per le schede clienti, mi spiego meglio, vorrei eliminare le solite schede scritte a mano e trovare un programmino semplice e free e sostituire tutte quelle schede manuali utilizzate fino ad ora. Grazie

----------


## Gontur

Cosa intendi per "schede"?

----------


## Contabile

GBSOFTWARE se ti serve per lo schedario privacy ed antiriciclaggio.

----------


## Patty76

Io credo intenda le "schede" dove si appuntano i lavori fatti e i relativi compensi da percepire.... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  
In questo caso...io proporrei un file excel.... :Smile:

----------


## La matta

Noi si funziona a pratiche e proposte di parcella. A ogni pratica corrisponde una proforma che viene trasformata all'incasso.

----------


## TheGuardian

> Io credo intenda le "schede" dove si appuntano i lavori fatti e i relativi compensi da percepire.... 
> In questo caso...io proporrei un file excel....

  Si Patty76 proprio quello, pero creando un file excell non avrei un archivio!!!

----------


## TheGuardian

> GBSOFTWARE se ti serve per lo schedario privacy ed antiriciclaggio.

  Si ma questo che dici tu si deve acquistare e poi sarebbe sprecato perchè ho già un programma che mi gestisce privacy ed antiriciclaggio!!!

----------


## Patty76

> Si Patty76 proprio quello, pero creando un file excell non avrei un archivio!!!

  Perchè non avresti l'archivio? Puoi creare il foglio in modo tale che ti riporti "lo storico".

----------


## TheGuardian

> Perchè non avresti l'archivio? Puoi creare il foglio in modo tale che ti riporti "lo storico".

  Diciamo che non sono molto pratico della gestione excell. :Wink:

----------


## nickcarter

Usa ACCESS. Ci sono dei database autocompilanti

----------

